# New 5 series - excellent



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

I was very disappointed when I firstly saw the 5 series photos.

But when I saw it for real, i immediately changed my opinion.

this is one high impact car. It is excellent! It has a nice stance, beautiful overall design, and it looks really tough as well.

Nice one BMW.

I must admit I still dont like the new 7 series though, it looks so heavy....


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Fifty_Cent said:


> I was very disappointed when I firstly saw the 5 series photos.
> 
> But when I saw it for real, i immediately changed my opinion.
> 
> ...


Wrong forum.


----------



## troutjohn (Sep 15, 2003)

Why? Because he likes it?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

troutjohn said:


> Why? Because he likes it?


Yes :rofl: :lmao: :rofl: :lmao:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

troutjohn said:


> Why? Because he likes it?


Post was originally made in the 3 series forum.


----------



## troutjohn (Sep 15, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Post was originally made in the 3 series forum.


Got it. My bad.


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

*Fitty Cent*

I agree with my dog Fifty :bling: . The E60 is a great car with excellent handling.... :drive:


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

I took my car into New Century BMW in Alhambra this morning. They have an E60 on display. I was able to get in and look about. I have to say I liked the picture better. 

The lights are OK. To me they are as imposing as in photos I've seen. 

I don't like the bowed hood and the lines coming down the side of the kidneys don't look good.

The interior style is very modern which is OK but the fit doesn't feel "tight". There are wide seams on the dash. The steering wheel was similar. It looks a bit cheap to me.

I'm looking forward to seeing this machine on the road.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

*a guest....*

Greetings,

I have a 325i (my very first Bimmer), so I normally post in the 3-Series Forum.

However, last Friday evening (9/26), I was in The People's Republic of Irvine, and decided on the way back to The Land Of Bovine Living (aka Chino Hills) to swing by Crevier, just to see if they had any of the new 5 Series, out of curiosity.

Well, they had one (1), and one of the Client Advisors, er, salesguys, opened it up and let me sit in it. I have to say that I *liked* it very much - it was a silver grey with black interior.

It's a *big* car, with a 7-Series kind of bigness. I saw the I-Drive, but it seemed way toned down compared to the 7.

It was too late for me to take a test drive, but the person showing me the car suggested that I return during the next week, because a Sport model would be coming in, and that I should test drive that one. I also recall the gentleman saying that they had 30 or so on order, and that they were all sold.

At some point, I think I'll swing by Crevier and take that test drive. However, I'm not ready to give up my little Karl Bimmer - he's just fine, after almost 10 months and 23,600+ miles :yikes: .

I also received an invitation in the mail to test drive a CLK 500, SL500 or SLK Special Edition; I've been unenthusastic about Mercedes due to negative experiences trying to get one with a *real transmission*  to test drive.

However, people who wax lyrical about Mercedes Benzes insist that their automatic transmissions are the best, and that manuals just aren't needed. So, I figure I might as well check one out - however, I can't imagine myself ever buying a Mercedes :stickpoke


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

mwette said:


> I took my car into New Century BMW in Alhambra this morning. They have an E60 on display.


By the way, the MSRP was shown to be around $51k, sale price around $61k.


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

I test drove a mystic blue 530 with sports package Saturday and had the opportunity to take it on the highway up to 100MPH. The chassis is awsome with sports car handling and unparalleled stability on the highway. You could fall asleep easily at 100MPH+. The 545 should really be something.

That said, the body was dumpy looking especially next to a sleek new E39 and the interior was cold and cheap looking. I hated the turn signals and the thin leather. Playing with the i-drive I accidentlly called the emergency number! Thanks goodness for the "menu" button.

Again my summary is a awsome chassis looking for an equally awsome body/interior.

Steve D


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

I also drove both the Sport and Non-sport E60's. The sport package is the only way to go given the Active Steering and 18in tires. Having owned 4 5er's in the past (every body style except the first model), I agree that the interior is very cheap. What's with the no wood on the doors? Dealer tried to say that it was aluminum trim, and when I commented that it's actually coated plastic, he backtracked. The leather quality is subpar as well. I've got an order in for one, but I'm seriously considering another model.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Drove the blue 530 yesterday with sport package. Briefly, it drives fantastic. Definitely the car of the future. Active steering and suspension is incredible, this is a five series that feels like a go kart. The thing is on rails and has lost any of the lumbering feeling of my 540 while simultaneously improving ride quality.

Exterior stying? Eh, I can take it or leave it, but I was very neutral on the E39 styling too. I do love the E39 touring w/sport pkg. styling though, yet the front view of the E39 will always be weak, IMO. Anyway, the slab sides and bangle butt will provide countless hours of arguing in the E60.

Interior, disappointing. BMW was never up there with the interiors, but for a 50k+ car, they really should do better. BMW needs to take a hard look at MB and learn how to do it. While some may argue it's irrelevance, at a 50k+ price point, I believe, luxury matters.


----------

